

The decision to advertise - johns
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2008/08/the-decision-to.html

======
toddynho
great quote from the article for those who despise targeted banner
advertising... "It's highly unlikely that you'll stop what you're doing and go
purchase their product that minute, but the continuous exposure to their
products does influence you the next time you are making a buying choice."

